

The banjo: A hacker's instrument - ttjervaag
http://thedailyt.com/2010/07/the-banjo-a-hackers-instrument/

======
himmel
The banjo is no more a "hackers's" instrument than any other instrument. All
of the article's points apply to musical instruments in general.

